# Laguna Resaw King Carbide-Tipped Bandsaw Blade



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

I started a thread HERE in anticipation of getting my carbide tipped blade. I received it last week and just got a chance to put it on and use it tonight. This thing rocks. Provided it stays sharp long enough to warrant the price, I won't ever use a carbon or bimetal blade again for resaw. I wouldn't ever use one for scroll and curve cuts either but they don't make them 3/8" or less as far as I know.

Technical details:

Blade Length: 148"
Backing: .024" - .6mm
Pitch: 12mm, 14mm, 16mm
T.P.I. 2-3 Variable
Kerf: .041" - 1.0mm
Blade Width: 3/4"









When you use a carbide blade for the first time on a bandsaw, you can instantly tell you're using something in another category of sharp. I've read where some guys have said carbide bandsaw blades aren't any sharper than carbon or bimetal, they just stay sharper longer. I say horse feathers. I know how a new bandsaw blade cuts - carbon and bimetal, and this carbide tipped blade cuts circles around the others.

I made a short video just before locking up the shop......

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## jmurray (Apr 3, 2016)

Might be on my end, but the video said it's private?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

jmurray said:


> Might be on my end, but the video said it's private?



What about now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 3, 2016)

Cool blade.

But you coulda used a piece of scrap 2 x 6 or 2 x 10 to demo how great it is but no, a piece of "scrap" FBE that is 80% F. Next it will be Aussie Burl caps I bet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> .... but no, a piece of "scrap" FBE that is 80% F. ....



Well I didn't want to cut any of the good stuff.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well I didn't want to cut any of the good stuff.


OK, I got nothin.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 3, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Cool blade.
> 
> But you coulda used a piece of scrap 2 x 6 or 2 x 10 to demo how great it is but no, a piece of "scrap" FBE that is 80% F. Next it will be Aussie Burl caps I bet.



That was my exact thought too!! C'mon man, that's just torturing all of us to watch that!! Tony


----------



## Tony (Apr 3, 2016)

Actually I was thinking the piece you're using for a push stick was pretty nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh, my - that cut through that like a hot knife through butter! I'll be looking forward to hearing how it holds up for you. 

Also, I'll be dreaming of that piece of FBE tonight, methinks.  Would be a spectacular piece for a project I've got in mind - and would certainly stand out even more than what I've been planning to use for said project. I'll keep dreaming.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2016)

BTW - when are we going to see milling pics of those logs you've harvested, when was it, last month or two or something like that?


----------



## bench1holio (Apr 4, 2016)

It will be interesting to see how you go cutting mallee @Kevin Ive often thought of getting one of those but the price has always put me off. I go through bi-metal blades like changing undies when processing yarran and gidgee, the mallee burl is pretty hard on the bi-metal also especially when the bark is on.


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 4, 2016)

That's just outstanding! I'm going to have to put the one I have on my saw and try it out.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2016)

bench1holio said:


> It will be interesting to see how you go cutting mallee @Kevin Ive often thought of getting one of those but the price has always put me off. I go through bi-metal blades like changing undies when processing yarran and gidgee, the mallee burl is pretty hard on the bi-metal also especially when the bark is on.



A red mallee burl cap was the very first thing that went through the blade. I could have cut my finger off because I was programmed to push pretty hard but it felt like I was feeding cardboard through it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2016)

Sprung said:


> BTW - when are we going to see milling pics of those logs you've harvested, when was it, last month or two or something like that?



I took a few pics and posted them but not many. I was more interested in getting orders filled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2016)

Very impressive! Nice flames, but boy you southern boys talk funny! Lol.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> boy you southern boys talk funny!



(to quote an  timer)
WHAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2016)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 4, 2016)

Still a cool blade. 

Like that Gummy Burl, music too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2016)

Like buttah!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 9, 2016)

So, have you put much wood through it in the past month? Curious to see how well it holds that edge.


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> So, have you put much wood through it in the past month? Curious to see how well it holds that edge.



Well it's hard to quantify because I haven't kept track, but yes I am very tickled about this blade still. I have a big crate of aussie burls (seen below)to go through which I am about to do. Also I am going to dig out some some rock hard 8 year old osage for @Tony today - stuff that I stopped running thriugh my saw several years ago because it dulled my blades way faster than what the wood was worth. I'll see how that goes because even new blades would wave a little in that stuff.





I've already cut enough wood that a carbon or bimetal would have already been dulled and thjs thing still cuts like Greg said .... buttah. I'm a car ide man from here on out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

Another thing I want to mention is that I siliconed that blade insert to the table so it would not pop out and snag the blade. I have ruined blades on two occasions -1 was not on the saw hardly 5 minutes -because a sliver of wood snagged it at the end and jerked it up into the blade. Made me sick. 

I'm not taking any chances on a repeat performance with this blade!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Another thing I want to mention is that I siliconed that blade insert to the table so it would not pop out and snag the blade. I have ruined blades on two occasions -1 was not on the saw hardly 5 minutes -because a sliver of wood snagged it at the end and jerked it up into the blade. Made me sick.
> 
> I'm not taking any chances on a repeat performance with this blade!



I bought some phenolic aftermarket ones for that same reason. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 13, 2016)

@Kevin that seems like a great blade. I have a 111 inch blade on my Rikon in the 3/4 inch and have been using the re saw blade from Timberwolf. I do not do a huge amount of re saw at this point but expect that I will be doing more in the future. What brand of saw are you running the blade on.? I also noticed that your re saw fence seems to be set perpendicular to the blade ( no adjustment for blade drift ), is that the case? My blade has drift and I am unable to use a fence in that manner and get the results that you are getting. If changing to a carbide blade will do that for me I will be getting one. Thanks in advance for your time and valued knowledge. 
pS I do not think you talk funny


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 13, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Kevin
> pS I do not think you talk funny



Suck up!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2016)

Well bad news. Been meaning to update this. I caught a burl (me sawing it wrong-headed) and it bound up and bent the blade. It's not a terrible bend but it's a bend. It also knocked a tooth off. Just one, which is amazing to me. Turning the wheels by hand usiing a straight edge, indicates about a 3" section which has a 1/16" deflection inward. But it still cuts as well and the kerf is not measurably larger. The surface is markedly rougher then pre-incident. 

I haven't called them yet to ask if I should send it in or just keep using it, because I doubt they can take that bend out without cutting it out and brazing in a new section. I tried to take it out and madde a little headway but stopped messing with it for fear of making it worse. SO I am still loving this blade. I am having to push a little harder now when cutting but nothing like even a new carbide or bimetal blade. 

I am still in resaw heaven despite my poor judgement on the offending cut.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well bad news. Been meaning to update this. I caught a burl (me sawing it wrong-headed) and it bound up and bent the blade. It's not a terrible bend but it's a bend. It also knocked a tooth off. Just one, which is amazing to me. Turning the wheels by hand usiing a straight edge, indicates about a 3" section which has a 1/16" deflection inward. But it still cuts as well and the kerf is not measurably larger. The surface is markedly rougher then pre-incident.
> 
> I haven't called them yet to ask if I should send it in or just keep using it, because I doubt they can take that bend out without cutting it out and brazing in a new section. I tried to take it out and madde a little headway but stopped messing with it for fear of making it worse. SO I am still loving this blade. I am having to push a little harder now when cutting but nothing like even a new carbide or bimetal blade.
> 
> I am still in resaw heaven despite my poor judgement on the offending cut.



This can happen even if you are not screwing up. I was sawing on my Rockwell- I know you know how much power it has- since you have almost the same saw and a piece of 1 1/2 inch persimmon with tension in it closed so hard on blade halfway through cut it stopped it- instantly. Scared the bejeevers out of me.  did the same thing on Jet sawing elder burl. This can happen. Sorry about blade.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

I had my Rockwell 14 pinch up in a piece of 2" white oak. It's a little scary! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Joe Williams (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks, I bought one of these recently because I didn't like the resaw performance I was getting and wow what a difference!


----------

